# Ebay members are going insane



## gbryant (Jul 18, 2008)

I purchased a TD-1200... didn't work right. Contacted seller, filed complaint with Ebay... seller threatened me.

Then... I sold an amp about a month ago. Buyer gave positive feedback... everything ..OK. Now buyer contacts me and claims a channel is bad. Wants me to warranty it.

Are they nutz!?

I think I'll stay away from Ebay....


----------



## Mack (Jul 27, 2007)

Did you state in the sale that there was a problem with the part before you sold it....right. The buyer can go fly a kite.

****EDIT: I read this as being the same amp. Sorry****


----------



## gbryant (Jul 18, 2008)

Mack said:


> Did you state in the sale that there was a problem with the part before you sold it....right. The buyer can go fly a kite.


I worked fine when I sold it...


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

I have always worried about ebay in that regards.... But have steered clear so far.

So you sell a perfectly working amp or speaker or what ever it might be. they do something to it during install and it does not work properly and blame you... U get negative rap etc etc... 

The same could happen on this web site too ya know...

Or picture this scenario... you buy something from a guy for an install and don't install it. You change your mind and offer it for sale and market it the same it was sold to you, but it does not work when the buyer receives it..... You get crapped on for it...


----------



## Hoot (Jan 18, 2008)

Shouldn't be a problem in either case. Pay with credit card when using paypal and you're always covered. You owe the buyer of your amp nothing if your amp was working when you took it out of your vehicle - it is obviously not under warranty, and the buyer always takes a risk buying used - his/her problem if your conscience knows you were a fair trader. Just always pay with a credit card, and deal fairly with buyers, and eBay will work for you.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

agreed. buying is risky. but selling? be honest and give very detailed discriptions, and full disclosure of any imperfections. pack well (its amazing how many people cant figure out how to properly pack) and, you will be good to go.


----------



## USS Enterprise (May 26, 2007)

Yeah, gotta love ebay.

A couple of years ago, I sold a lot of old Sega Saturn videogames. Bunch of games, nothing special, 100 bucks.

After 3-4 weeks, the buyer started emailing me saying that they never arrived, they were for their son's birthday, I ruined his gift, they want a refund, etc etc....

I was on vaca at the time. Oddly enough, about 10 minutes from where I was.

I notified them that I was currently in the next town over, already have their address from the shipping info, and would be happy to set a time to meet them and head to the PO together to speak with the postmaster regarding their package.

Within minutes, I got an email saying "They just got here! Thanks!"

Never heard from the buyer again.

It was quite hilarious.


----------



## ratten46 (Nov 16, 2008)

As a seller, Ebay has gotten quite dangerous. Buyers are covered to basically return ANYTHING they want to return. It does not matter if you state "no returns", or label it "as-is" on the auction. All the buyer has to do is state that the item was not as described, and ebay will refund their money and lock your paypal account. Your recouse as seller is basically nothing. Ebay will not respond to your emails, and they only allow you to respond to the buyer's allegations once (in less than 1000 characters).

I got burned on software I sold. It was new / shrink-wrapped software, the listing had pictures of it, specific part numbers, everything. When the buyer got it, they opened it, installed it, then told ebay it didn't work on their computer because I didn't properly describe it. Ebay locked my paypal account as soon as the buyer gave them a tracking number for return shipping. Ebay's response to me was that it was being returned to me so I could re-sell it. Um...can you say advocating software piracy?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

STAY AWAY FROM EBAY. First of all they have INSANE charges for your listings. For example I sold a LP DPS350 for around 270.00 on ebay and ebay charge me +40.00(somewhere around there) just for listing it. Could you believe that.

Then PayPal (ebays little brother) charge me 4%, which came out to be around +10.00 for receiving the money. So total ebay and Paypal tag-teamed on my ass to beat me out of 50.00 atleast. 

**** EBAY, **** PAYPAL. I hate them with all my guts. Its sad to see people list their possesions on ebay knowing they are going to loose atleast 14% of the total price to ebay and paypal.

I rather use DIYMA or Craigslist. Either way Ebay was way more risky because you never know when the seller is lying just to sell.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

TrickyRicky said:


> STAY AWAY FROM EBAY. First of all they have INSANE charges for your listings. For example I sold a LP DPS350 for around 270.00 on ebay and ebay charge me +40.00(somewhere around there) just for listing it. Could you believe that.
> 
> Then PayPal (ebays little brother) charge me 4%, which came out to be around +10.00 for receiving the money. So total ebay and Paypal tag-teamed on my ass to beat me out of 50.00 atleast.
> 
> ...


The only way it charges you that much is if you list it as a featured auction. I sell a lot of items on ebay for under $4!!!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

I pretty much only buy NIB stuffs on Ebay - but only if I have to. 

I'd rather buy stuffs from people in the industry or from this forum  

Kelvin


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Ultimateherts said:


> The only way it charges you that much is if you list it as a featured auction. I sell a lot of items on ebay for under $4!!!


I was gonna say I have sold plenty of stuff OVER 400 dollars on my old account and NEVER EVER got charged that must, He must have had it listed as a "featured item" as well as loadin up every spot with pictures and used EVERY little "add on" that they charge you for


----------



## ghostmechanic (Mar 2, 2009)

Ultimateherts said:


> I sell a lot of items on ebay for under $4!!!


If it's of any value you don't. Not after the final value fee. I can pretty much list anything for under $4... Until it sells that is. I've been a member on there buying & selling since around '99. I've slowly watched the fees go up, the scammers increase & the BS rules ruin the whole process. It was a great site once but greed took over. I don't even wanna go into all the nightmares I've dealt with with paypal since ebay bought them. They ruined a wonderful business.


----------



## bradinar (Jul 20, 2009)

I sold an IVA w200 on ebay that was working perfectly. After 33 days the buyer contacted me saying the screen didin't work and asked me for a refund. I said no way in hell. 33 days is practically a lifetime for a return on used electronics. Walmart only gives you 15 days. He filed a paypal claim and ultimately won. He sent it back in the same box i mailed it in minus all of the bubble wrap and packing peanuts i used. The screen was cracked because it wasn't packaged properly. I contacted the buyer and he was like i hope you refused the shipment. How the hell am i supposed to do that when I'm working? The seller is at a huge disadvantage because paypal fears the almighty chargebacks. I got screwed over by someone who clearly damaged the equipment trying to install it himself. I still sell on ebay but i put in all my auctions the buyer has three days to contact me if there is a problem regardless of what paypals dumb policy is.


----------



## bradinar (Jul 20, 2009)

ghostmechanic said:


> If it's of any value you don't. Not after the final value fee. I can pretty much list anything for under $4... Until it sells that is. I've been a member on there buying & selling since around '99. I've slowly watched the fees go up, the scammers increase & the BS rules ruin the whole process. It was a great site once but greed took over. I don't even wanna go into all the nightmares I've dealt with with paypal since ebay bought them. They ruined a wonderful business.


Their fees are getting pretty high. I've kept a spreadsheet of all the stuff I've sold over the past year and with paypal fees and auction fees plus Final value fees it averages around 12% of total sale price. Pretty high but since ebay is basically a monopoly what can you do? The key is not to use all of the stupid features they charge out the ass for. Just take good pictures and have a good, grammatically correct, spelling error free listing. When I see a listing full of misspelled words and slang I move on. "Yo dawg this amp BEATZ!" No thanks.


----------



## wrcrs24 (Aug 22, 2010)

I've pretty much given up on selling things on ebay just since there new policy of the buyer is always right. I had a guy buy a 8w7 in perfect condition and damaged it during install. Then on the 44th day he filed a claim saying it was damaged and he won.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Been like that for years, nothing new here.


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

If you are in Cali... make sure to vote for Meg Whitman...... lol.


----------



## ghostmechanic (Mar 2, 2009)

bradinar said:


> When I see a listing full of misspelled words and slang I move on. "Yo dawg this amp BEATZ!" No thanks.


I'm with you on that one for sure!


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

ghostmechanic said:


> If it's of any value you don't. Not after the final value fee. I can pretty much list anything for under $4... Until it sells that is. I've been a member on there buying & selling since around '99. I've slowly watched the fees go up, the scammers increase & the BS rules ruin the whole process. It was a great site once but greed took over. I don't even wanna go into all the nightmares I've dealt with with paypal since ebay bought them. They ruined a wonderful business.


So true. I listed the item with few add-ons that were pennies. The thing that got me is when you double listed or listed in two catagories such as electronics and automobile. Then it will charge you double the final fees which if its anywhere around 20.00 bucks it will become 40.00. I know how ebay works and it sucks. It didnt use to be like it did before 2000.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I pretty much only like to sell on this forum now. the other forums are half full of stupid morons. last guy I sold to got on some stupid low rider forum bashing me before I even knew what was going on. 

then when I found out and started online troubleshooting for him it was a nightmare. he didnt want to take my advice.

in the end it was his stupid amp that was toast not my deck I sold him. 

didnt get so much as a appology from the tool. 

I pretty much trust nobody unless I know them from here.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

> It didnt use to be like it did before 2000.


You do realize that was over 10 years ago. The price of everything has gone up since then!!!


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't sell much, so I always take the money out immediately. Paypal can ****ing blow me and seize an empty account if they want.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Ultimateherts said:


> You do realize that was over 10 years ago. The price of everything has gone up since then!!!


Only because the wage minimum wage has gone from 5.00 to 7.50 (in most states that follow federal or over the federal minimum wage) in the last 5-7 years. Now McDonal employees can buy their premium sandwhich (the angus).


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

I got burned on one dumb ebay deal, but I should have read between the lines. My fault. The last one was out and out lies. They said the amp worked and it simply didn't. 

However, ebay is a necessity. I have sold things there, that I haven't been able to sell anywhere else. 

I guess, I just try to be one of the good ones.

Ed


----------

